
Show HN: VimFreeDrag – Move Blocks of Text in Vim - hq6
https://github.com/hq6/VimFreeDrag
======
nanopticon
Seems intriguing. Does github let you insert a gif animation on the Readme
page? That could be helpful showing your plugin in action.

~~~
ksaj
It does. There are a _lot_ of examples.

[https://github.blog/2018-06-29-gif-that-keeps-on-
gifing/](https://github.blog/2018-06-29-gif-that-keeps-on-gifing/)

